# Wher's the snow?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have yet set any traps for Bob's this year. :-x I like a little snow on the ground to find tracks, and try to stay away from non target animals. 

Now I'm thinking if I do set for cat, and if it ever snows, I will be digging my traps out come spring. 

What's a man to do??


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Florida. ;-)


Rough this year. Hope it dumps up high for the rest of this so called winter.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*I found it!*



taxidermist said:


> I have yet set any traps for Bob's this year. :-x I like a little snow on the ground to find tracks, and try to stay away from non target animals.
> 
> Now I'm thinking if I do set for cat, and if it ever snows, I will be digging my traps out come spring.
> 
> What's a man to do??


I found the snow but it will only be here for a limited time so act fast!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Found it too.........It was in my driveway. 8" "Now my back hurts" Glad to see it, we need more now.


----------



## FaithKelly (Jul 27, 2020)

That year, I went to a ski resort to get snow.


----------



## JohnSlater (May 31, 2021)

This is an excellent solution to the problem. I go skiing resorts every year, regardless of whether there is snow. I just really love skiing. It's my passion. Unfortunately, this can not be done in my city, so the choice falls on the ski resorts. This year, my family and I visited the Northstar California Ski Resort. There is a lot of entertainment for children here. You can do something for the children so that you can go skiing. Skiing lessons are also available. More information about this ski resort can be found at https://bluehouseskis.com/. Next year I plan to visit the Deer Valley skiing resort, Utah. I hope everything works out.


----------

